# Hillman Rail Clamps are gone?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HOw sad 

Hillman rail clamps seem to be gone.

The Manufacturing web site is closed.

Ridge road has one piece of what appears to be expantion track left. 

I really liked Hillman.

I am not really interested in turning this into a Hillman Verses Splitjaw thread. 

JJ


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi JJ! 

I read somewhere that Allan Stewart is making them now, but I couldn't find a direct link. If you are stuck, give Machan Home Hardware in Goderich Ontario Canada a call...last time I was there in the summer they had a huge box of them from when Silvergate was still making them. I bet they still have quite a few left. Here is their phone number: 

Steve Machan (519) 524-8312 

Keith


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Check out this link. *http://hillmanrailclamps.3dcartstores.com/* It appears that the best rail clamp ever may soon be available again.
Paul


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wondered what happened to Hillman as they don't work well with an urban cowboy outfit....but they do have ties to the Iron Horse? 

Anyhow, this is good news!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

This is definitely good news! Hillman railclamps were what I started with and are what I am still using today! I ordered an extra couple of hundred to have on hand for a future expansion. The outer loop is complete but I still have the inner loop and staging area to do and only about a hundred railclamps left. It's good to see that the quality control issue is being addressed! Now, I won't worry about any new ones I might need.


----------

